# Beignets



## FraidKnot (Nov 25, 2006)

Once upon a time I was engaged to a man from Louisiana.  He raved and raved about Beignets until I finally insisted he make some for me.  Okay, they're good!  Here's the recipe:

1 pkg. active dry yeast
1-1/2 c. warm (105 degree) water
1/2 c. sugar
2 large eggs
1 tsp. salt
1 c. evaporated milk
7 cups sifted all purpose flour
1/4 c. lard or vegetable shortening
oil for frying
sifted powdered sugar for topping

In a large bowl sprinkle yeast over hot water and stir to dissolve.  Add regular sugar, salt, eggs and evaporated milk. Blend well using a rotary beater.  Add 4 cups of the flour, beat until smooth.  Add shortening or lard and beat in remaining flour.  Cover dough and chill for several hours.  Cut dough into small triangles and deep fry at 360F in hot fat.  Beignets will puff and float to the top immediately; if not, the oil is not hot enough. Drain on paper towels and sprinkle with sifted powdered sugar.

Fraidy


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 26, 2006)

Well, Fraidy - the basic recipe sounds right (very similar to the one posted here by Diana Rattray - and about as close as I can remember to the way my Mom used to make them). But, they are not small triangles - they are small (about 3") squares.

The gold standard of beignets are the ones served at _Cafe Du Monde_ in the French Quarter in New Orleans. Here is a little history about them.

Oh, and if you have ever had coffee there and want to make it at home ... you can't. There is something about the water that you can't reproduce anywhere else ... and the old coffee maker they have. And, while most prople "think" it's a 1:1 mix of chicory coffee and hot milk - it's not ... it's 1 part coffee and 2 parts milk. When you sit in _Cafe Du Monde_ and watch them pour it ... _*appearing*_ to be equal parts from the coffee and milk pots ... it's an optical allusion. The diameter of the spout on the milk pot is twice the size of the coffee pot-  so what may appear to be an equal pour isn't!

Oh, yeah ... I used to live there ....


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 26, 2006)

nothing like a Du Monde morning.

That and the legend of beignet being the "Fot un nun(sp*)", "Fart of nun" what is what is the basis for the dough nut. Of course, smothered in powdered sugar.


----------



## AllenOK (Nov 26, 2006)

Oh, I've got some fond memories of the Cafe du Monde next to Jackson Square myself.  I was never really into the chickory, but, the fresh beignets were excellent!


----------



## Constance (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm not a coffee drinker, but found their hot chocolate to be as amazing as those wonderful beignets.


----------



## Katie H (Nov 26, 2006)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> The gold standard of beignets are the ones served at _Cafe Du Monde_ in the French Quarter in New Orleans. Here is a little history about them.



Amen to that!  Nothing like sitting leisurely in the cafe and enjoying the heavenly beignets and some of that coffee!  Great place for people-watching, too.

Love New Orleans.  It's open all night!


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 26, 2006)

Oh my, I love Café du Monde!  Have lovely memories of my own from there!  and I love Beignets!

When I was catering, I used to do savory variations on them often for appys.  They were very popular, I guess because they were such tasty little bites. Here's one I still sometimes make for home entertaining.

*Crab Beignets*

makes 4-6 servings (about 28 beignets)

1 cup unbleached flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 cup water
1 teaspoon garlic, chopped
1 pimiento, chopped
3 scallions, chopped
4 drops hot pepper sauce
8 ounces cooked lump crab meat

1. Pick over the crab meat to remove any traces of shell.  In a bowl, mix ingredients.  Cover bowl with a damp towel and set aside for 30 minutes.
2. Drop by spoonfuls into 325 degrees F. oil and fry until golden brown, about 7 or 8 minutes.  Be sure not to crowd the beignets in the hot oil, or they won’t fry evenly.  Drain and serve hot with a lemon wedge.

_Teacher’s Tip:_	 It’s important to have your oil at the right temperature.  Too hot, and your beignets will burn – too cold, the beignets will absorb the oil and become greasy and unpleasant.

_Wine Tip: _ A sparkling wine would be just right with these crispy morsels, or a well chilled Alsatian Riesling


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 26, 2006)

I have eaten beignets in France, and hadn't realised what a part of New Orleans cuisine they have become!


----------



## Half Baked (Nov 26, 2006)

FraidKnot said:
			
		

> Once upon a time I was engaged to a man from Louisiana. He raved and raved about Beignets until I finally insisted he make some for me. Okay, they're good! Here's the recipe:
> 
> 1 pkg. active dry yeast
> 1-1/2 c. warm (105 degree) water
> ...


 
Gracious me...how many do you make with this recipe?    I know I could eat them all, no matter what.


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 26, 2006)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> nothing like a Du Monde morning.
> 
> That and the legend of beignet being the "Fot un nun(sp*)", "Fart of nun" what is what is the basis for the dough nut. Of course, smothered in powdered sugar.


I'll be back on 18 February!   I'll think of you as I enjoy the view of the square!


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 26, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> I have eaten beignets in France, and hadn't realised what a part of New Orleans cuisine they have become!


Ish, that''s been for _centuries!_


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 27, 2006)

It may have been, ChefJune - but my visits to the USA have, in the main, been business-linked and to the East and West coasts... I think I have only visited NO once or maybe twice - many, many years ago.

Edited to remove a joke, in case it was misconstrued.


----------



## FraidKnot (Nov 27, 2006)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> Well, Fraidy - the basic recipe sounds right (very similar to the one posted here by Diana Rattray - and about as close as I can remember to the way my Mom used to make them). But, they are not small triangles - they are small (about 3") squares.



Oh well, Ray made them as little triangles.  And I've never been to Louisiana.  He wasn't from New Orleans, he was born and raised on a bayou island 

Fraidy


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 27, 2006)

FraidKnot said:
			
		

> Oh well, Ray made them as little triangles. And I've never been to Louisiana. He wasn't from New Orleans, he was born and raised on a bayou island
> 
> Fraidy


My beignets are neither squares not triangles!   They're more like little blobs.  No one complains!  

Ish, New Orleans is such a wonderful place. I hope you'll get the chance to visit it again.


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 27, 2006)

I've been putting off US trips for the past few years...   the horror stories that some of my friends/colleagues tell about Homeland Security officiousness has kind of put me off!


----------



## shpj4 (Nov 27, 2006)

Fraidy the receipe for Beignets sounds great.  Thank you for sharing.


----------

